# Recuperan el Malecón del Río Rímac con lagunas y jardines



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*PROYECTO LAS LAGUNAS DEL RIMAC*

1. Las riberas del río Rímac serán convertidas en pulmones ecológicos. 2. Las obras de recuperación incluyen las estructuras de los puentes. 

PRIMERA ETAPA DEBE CONCLUIR EN DICIEMBRE • La Municipalidad de Lima construye diez espejos de agua entre los puentes Balta y Santa Rosa.
• Se está reforestando la zona con álamos y jazmines, y se colocarán piletas y ciclovías.
• Inversión total será de 250 mil soles.

La zona del Rímac que colinda con el centro histórico, entre la vía de Evitamiento y lo que ahora se conoce como el Parque de la Muralla, fue siempre un pandemónium. Era tierra de nadie. Aunque para ser más exactos hay que decir que durante algún tiempo fue tomada por pirañitas, drogadictos, violadores y recicladores. Ellos se convirtieron en los dueños de las riberas del río Rímac. 

Durante más de dos décadas esta zona ha sido utilizada por vecinos y peatones como un basurero gigante, contaminando el recurso hídrico del río. La polución visual era escalofriante: bolsas multicolores, sacos de basura, ropas viejas diseminadas sobre las piedras o viajando a través del cauce del Río Hablador.

Pero esta horrible estampa de la Ciudad de los Reyes, pésimo panorama para visitantes y turistas en su camino hacia el Palacio de Gobierno, la Plaza Mayor o el coso de Acho, está cambiando. Y en lugar de basura y delincuencia, se abren paso la modernidad y la ecología.

*Espejos de agua*

Desde la primera semana de agosto de este año un grupo de trabajadores del municipio de Lima, sobre volquetes y tractores oruga, está empeñado en recuperar este espacio. El objetivo: cambiarle el rostro a la ciudad. 

"Las Lagunas del Rímac es un proyecto no solo de encauzamiento del río y embellecimiento de sus riberas. Lo que busca es que los conciudadanos se identifiquen con su ciudad y aprendan a quererla, respetarla y cuidarla. Es casi una función pedagógica que, además, creará un compromiso con el agua", asegura el alcalde de Lima, Luis Castañeda Lossio, durante el recorrido que realizó con La República inspeccionando el avance de las obras. 

La idea es utilizar el agua del Río Hablador para formar lagunas que adornarán esta parte del malecón, el que junto al Parque de la Muralla y el Parque Universitario formarán el Corredor Cultural del Centro Histórico.

Las "Lagunas del Rímac" comprenden 1,200 metros lineales del cauce del río, entre los puentes Balta y Santa Rosa, que pasará por debajo de los puentes Ricardo Palma (Abancay) y Trujillo. En este tramo, los obreros municipales están construyendo desniveles o peldaños a manera de una escalera con el fin de que el agua pase de un represa a otra. De esta manera se formará un camino de 10 pequeñas lagunas rectangulares. 

"En estos espejos de agua, que proporcionará un impresionante paisaje a todo el malecón, sembraremos tilapias, carpas, entre otros peces ornamentales. Además, hemos traído gansos. Todo ello para darle un especial aspecto campestre", señala Castañeda.

En plena recuperación 

El ingeniero encargado de la obra, Daniel Arias Gutiérrez, explica que, como parte de la primera etapa de los trabajos, ya se limpió el cauce del río, se eliminó la presencia de personas de mal vivir y se han sembrado 6 mil árboles que embellecerá y enriquecerá el empobrecido medio ambiente del río Rímac. 

"Hemos sacado 60 mil cubos de piedras y desmonte, y hemos trabajado el canto rodado para adornar los muros de contención (que evitaría el desborde del río en épocas de lluvia. Ver infografía)", afirma Arias. 

En efecto, La República comprobó que a lo largo de las riberas se han sembrado jazmines y álamos. Arias agregó que próximamente se sembrarán girasoles y sauces. 

"Cuando vengan los visitantes de noche van a encontrar un espacio hermoso y fragante", indica. 

Además, señala que el artista plástico Gustavo Martínez ha pintado 5 mil metros cuadrados en los muros de la vía de Evitamiento, dándole un ambiente paisajístico, como el que tuvo esta zona en la época de la Colonia. 

"De lo último que se da cuenta el pez es de que vive dentro del agua", refiere el alcalde explicando lo acostumbrados que hemos estado los limeños a la basura. "Pero cuando se hacen obras la gente empieza a pensar: Mira qué bonito, se puede vivir mejor", asegura. 

*Gran Circuito turístico* 

El proyecto Las Lagunas del Rímac promete integrarse con el Museo de Sitio del Parque de la Muralla, donde en los próximos meses se instalará una réplica del sistema de alcantarillado de la Lima colonial, similar al encontrado durante las excavaciones por la construcción de la Vía Expresa de Grau. 

Además, se conectaría con el futuro teatrín o pequeño coliseo de la avenida Tacna (que, a decir de Castañeda, podría también albergar eventos deportivos como los Guantes de Oro y estaría listo entre junio y julio del 2006), y con el Malecón del Río que a lo largo de sus tres kilómetros albergará vivanderas, ciclovías, piletas y un pequeño tren o carrito de golf que recorrerá todo el circuito, al lado de la vía de la estación de Desamparados y que incluso bordeará Polvos Azules y entrará al mencionado teatrín.

La primera entrega

La primera etapa de la obra comprende un tramo de 600 metros y va desde el puente Ricardo Palma al puente Trujillo, la cual se entregará la primera semana de diciembre. El segundo tramo consta de 500 metros y va desde el puente Trujillo hasta el puente Santa Rosa.

La tercera etapa va entre los puentes Balta y Ricardo Palma, cuya distancia es de 120 metros. 

La inversión estimada de toda la obra es de 250 mil soles. Para tener lista la primera etapa el municipio está invirtiendo 50 mil soles.


----------



## DeAmat (May 18, 2005)

A mi me parece de Pu-ta-madre, for fin estan realizando algunos projectos en la zona del Rimac...me parece buenisimo, especialmente porque esa zona tiene un potencial turistico grandisimo. Que bien por la gente del Rimac, y por el Peru.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, esta muy bueno el proyecto.......!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

bueno creo que un sueño de los limeños seria que el rio rimac no sea tan tan tan.... asi... ojala que algun dia se recupere y se vea aunque sea un lugar pasable... en su totalidad ese rio


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bravaso pero hay algo que no entiendo, dice que la segunda etapa se inicia en Diciembre de este año y concluye Julio 2005? no serà 2006...


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Si q bien q se haga ste proyecto...chvre


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que chevere el proyecto! Con arbolitos y todo.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Bravaso pero hay algo que no entiendo, dice que la segunda etapa se inicia en Diciembre de este año y concluye Julio 2005? no serà 2006...


Tienes razón, Sebvill. Ya hice la corrección.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, que buena noticia, me agrado bastante, espero ansioso ver esas lagunillas.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

En el render se aprecia que en cada grada van a haber unos pequeños muritos de contención (supongo que de unos
15 centímetros de alto) que van a permitir que el agua se empoce, formando lagunitas de 120 metros de largo cada una (y espero que a todo lo ancho del río). Luego, el agua excedente rebosará hacia la grada siguiente. 
Esto hará que hasta en épocas de poca agua el río se vea con un manto uniforme de agua. Va a quedar de la p..m..!!!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

uyyyyyy seis meses pasan rápido ....... se vé bien el proyecto :yes: ya quiero verlo :cheers:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

sebvill said:


> Bravaso pero hay algo que no entiendo, dice que la segunda etapa se inicia en Diciembre de este año y concluye Julio 2005? no serà 2006...


leiste mal


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Esun muy buen proyecto, aí se le da otro aspecto al rimac, tan descuidado por todos. Ahora sí la zona del centro está mejorando bastante.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

que chevere , bien por lima porque esa parte de lima es un poco feita un poco de verde le quedaria muy bien, No hay dudas que casteñeda ha hecho muy buenas obras .


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

que buena noticia, sera un gusto ver la obra concluida.


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

eso es exelente ke empiecen a canalizar el rio


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El problema de angostar más el cauce del río es la erosión de su lecho y por ende el aumento de su profundidad, tal como sucedió en la zona del puente El Ejercito, espero que hayan realizado los suficientes estudios hidráulicos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lo voy a llegar a ver en Enero!! Que chevere el proyecto!!


----------



## BERCAM (Sep 10, 2004)

felicitacione peruanos esta muy bueno el proyecto, algo asi tenemos que hacer con nuestro rio mapocho en santiago..


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

ya era hora que le hecharan una arregladita al rio. en verdad que era una vista horrible antes de que lo arreglaran. ojala y tambien toda esta remodelacion y restauracion de la rivieras de este tan olvidado rio limenho llegue hasta el area que esta cerca al el aeropuerto. Porque como esta ahora da una mala imagen a los turistas que llegan diariamente.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

parece que ahora si va en serio...luego de años y años de rumores (aunque todavia nome fio)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Claro...mira nomas, calladitos trabajaban...asi me gusta.


----------



## natito (Dec 4, 2004)

alguien sabe si ya han comenzado las obras?... nadie tiene fotos?


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Cual es la pagina que tiene mas informacion sobre obras en el pais? Alguna que sea buena o que les guste.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hola Natito, bienvenido, otro forista más para Incascrapers.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

las obras empezaron hace aaaaaños.....en el area cerca a faucett.....pero como que nunca avanzaron mucho


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro, se recupero la ribera izquierda del río que da para la avenida Morales Duarez y llega hasta la famosa virgen de Carmen de la Legua, antaño esa avenida era tierra de nadie, hoy luce mejor.


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

espero ke lo hagan todo el rio


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

al menos en la zona de la carretera central todos hemos podido ver el antiguo trabajo de andrade para recuperar el rio y construir miradores y centros de esparcimiento publicos....pero luego de sedapal..el rio se convierte en cualquier cosa


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buen proyecto, me gusta la idea que van a realizar para que el Rimac siempre luzca caudaloso, ya estan terminando una parte donde se van a criar gansos entre otras aves.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En la zona de la carretera central dizque se puede practicar canotaje en verano.


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

Ya era hora de arreglar esa parte!


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

alguien tiene fotos de las obras avanzadas o puede dar una descripción de como van?????????????????.Ojala que prime el buen gusto en las obras que se van a hacer en las riberas del Rimac, que respeten su entorno (que no nos vuelvan a eldilgar otra alameda mal llamada Chabuca Granda............)y que erradiquen de una buena vez a los pirañas que viven y merodean por las riberas del rio........lo otro sería mucho pedir.........sacar de alli a la via de evitamiento, otro "regalito" de la dictadura de velasco


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Siempre he pensado que lo peor que se hizo en esa zona fue construir la via evitamiento, antes había en su lugar un bonito malecón.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Por fìn se ocupan del Río Rìmac !!!!!*

Gracias Jhon por el dato..algo que siempre me apenò muchisimo es ver lo descuidado que estaba el Rìo Rimac...para los limeños...es nuestro rìo !!!... no es ni el Chillòn ni el Lurìn... es el RÌMAC... y verlo en su paso ya casi agonizante hacia el Pacìfico al cruzar nuestro Centro Històrico,daba pena y furia... peor aùn,cuando en los 80s,me enteraba que en Santiago de Chile cuidaban con esmero su Mapocho ò en Madrid su Manzanares (que son rìos-hilo al igual que el Rimac... o sea,de poca anchura),me entraba una rabia que los limeños no se ocuparan del Rìmac... el Chili en Arequipa,si bien,le falta cuidado,le salva mucho su campiña y siempre luce pintoresco... lo mismo que en Piura,cuyo rìo tiene su toque "desèrtico y misterioso"... pero el Rìmac estaba realmente deprimente...me refiero a su ùltimo tramo,o sea,desde Zàrate hasta su desembocadura en el Pacìfico... porque màs arriba,ya en Huampanì,Chaclacayo,etc..es muy bonito... y muy pintoresco... 
Realmente me ha emocionado la noticia y me llena de orgullo... 
Dodi
http://dodiperu.miblog.com


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hoy pasé por la zona, y desde el Puente de Piedra pude apreciar la obra. Esta ya se halla prácticamente terminada en su primera etapa. Entre este puente y el de la avenida Abancay pude ver las cuatro gradas de la primera etapa descritas en el render. 
Es increíble cómo han convertido al río en una sucesión de piscinas, nivelándolo en una forma muy bacán. Esto ha permitido que, a pesar de tener poca agua, el Rímac se extienda ahora en todo su ancho, dando un muy buen espectáculo. Ya no es el horrible y escuálido torrente que discurría en medio de islotes de piedras, tierra y basura.
Además, a lo largo de las dos riberas se ha sembrado una tupida fila de esos arbolitos que parecen pinitos o tujas (no sé cómo se llaman), y que tienen un follaje muy verde y bonito. Falta sembrarle los peces y los patos o gansos previstos en el proyecto. 
Hacia el otro lado (hacia el puente de la avenida Tacna) todavía no se inicia la obra (pero ya debe estar por iniciarse). Esto permite ver el enorme contraste entre la acequia gigante que era nuestro río y la bella corriente de agua que es hoy. 
Bueno, si bien el Rímac no es ni será un río navegable, con esta obra ya lo parece un poquito. Se ve ancho y tranquilo, como los ríos de las ciudades europeas. La diferencia es que su profundidad es mínima (tendrá unos 50 centímetros, supongo).
Cuando empiecen las lluvias y el caudal venga mucho más nutrido, el río se va a ver más profundo, realmente imponente y espectacular. Va a pasar a ser uno de los principales atractivos turísticos de la ciudad. Con un buen juego de luces, de noche se va a ver de la p..m..
Eso sí, va a requerir un trabajo constante de mantenimiento, para que siempre esté libre de basura.
Una belleza.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

ya me afanaste pedro.....en verdad me muero por ir y fotografiar...algo que siempre he querido ver desde crio fue al rimac LLENO...sera parecido a un espejismo...pero es mucho mas cercano a lo que era antes!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Jajaja. Vente en verano, cuando esté cargadazo, y allí le tomas fotos. Ahora todavía está telita (aún así, ya cubre todo su ancho).


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El río está más o menos así








La parte izquierda ya está casi lista, convertida en piscinita, mientras que la derecha todavía está fea y por hacer.


Y más o menos así se va a ver:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Creo que pedir aguas cristalinas era demasiado, pero supongo que se debe ver bastante bien, a ver si veo un día de estos cómo está esa zona


----------

